# TUXEDO Book XUX707 V2 PCGH-Edition - Geforce GTX 1080 und i7-7700 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *TUXEDO Book XUX707 V2 PCGH-Edition - Geforce GTX 1080 und i7-7700 [Anzeige]*

						TUXEDO hat sich auf Computer mit Linux als Betriebssystem spezialisiert und ist unser neuer Partner für PCGH-Gaming-Laptops. Dabei gibt es die PCGH-Geräte wahlweise mit Xubuntu 16.04 oder für einen Aufpreis von 100 Euro zusätzlich mit Windows 10 Home. Beim Bootvorgang können Sie dann kinderleicht auswählen, welches Betriebssystem gerade geladen werden soll. Wer noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit Linux hat, muss sich keine Sorgen machen, alle Treiber wurden von TUXEDO installiert und auch alle Sondertasten funktionieren unter Linux einwandfrei.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *TUXEDO Book XUX707 V2 PCGH-Edition - Geforce GTX 1080 und i7-7700 [Anzeige]*


----------



## NiXoN (7. Februar 2018)

so'n dicker Brummer und dann nichtmal Platz für ein BD-Laufwerk 

die Firestrike Screenshots zeigen übrigens einen i7-7700


----------



## obiwaHn (7. Februar 2018)

Was soll das denn sein?! Also, wer mobile Desktop-Leistung will und sich dann so einen Brummer holt, der hat in der heutigen Zeit definitiv etwas falsch gemacht  Da kann man sich besser ein Konsolen-ähnliches Gehäuse aus der Fortress- oder Raven-Reihe von Silverstone holen und ist genauso mobil  Das Ding würde ich nicht mal geschenkt nehmen, geschweige denn mit mir rum tragen


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. Februar 2018)

Finde es ja top, dass ihr was mit tuxedo macht aber in zeiten von gpu docks duerfte die zielgruppe doch nur noch eine sehr kleine sein.... 
Ein BD laufwerk hatte mein 2012er Medion erazer schon aber gebraucht habe ich es noch nicht 

Wird wohl daran liegen, dass blu ray am pc immer noch niesche ist und unter linux erst recht...


----------



## Freakless08 (7. Februar 2018)

NiXoN schrieb:


> so'n dicker Brummer und dann nichtmal Platz für ein BD-Laufwerk


Hier im Forum hat sowieso kaum jemand ein BluRay Laufwerk und sieht keinen Bedarf dafür laut diversen Umfragen von PCGH.


----------



## Deutschmaschine (7. Februar 2018)

obiwaHn schrieb:


> Was soll das denn sein?! Also, wer mobile Desktop-Leistung will und sich dann so einen Brummer holt, der hat in der heutigen Zeit definitiv etwas falsch gemacht  Da kann man sich besser ein Konsolen-ähnliches Gehäuse aus der Fortress- oder Raven-Reihe von Silverstone holen und ist genauso mobil  Das Ding würde ich nicht mal geschenkt nehmen, geschweige denn mit mir rum tragen



Tja, so unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker. Ich habe den Vorgänger mit noch vierkernigem 7700K und denke nicht, dass ich definitiv etwas falsch gemacht habe. Wenn du das für dich nicht als sinnvoll erachtest, dann mag das deine Entscheidung sein. Deinen Bedarf an Geräten aber über Alle zu setzen und dann abfällig zu urteilen („der hat definitiv etwas falsch gemacht“), finde ich wirklich sehr vermessen. Du tust so, als ob du der Nabel der Welt seist. 

Und immer wieder dieser dumme Mini-Desktop-PC-Vergleich. Als ob das einen Gaming-Laptop ersetzen könnte. Selbst wenn ich den in 8 von 10 Fällen an einen Monitor und an Eingabegeräte anschließen könnte, wären das immer noch 2 Fälle, in denen ich einfach nur ein Gehäuse auf dem Tisch stehen hätte, ohne dass ich etwas damit anfangen kann. Oder sind in den von dir genannten Gehäusen bereits Monitor und Tastatur integriert? 

PS: Ich würde ihn also geschenkt nehmen. Mir würde es sogar reichen, wenn ich dafür meinen eintauschen müsste. Aber nur für 2 Kerne mehr wäre es mir keine neue Anschaffung auf eigene Kosten Wert. Und ja, ich trage den teilweise täglich mit mir rum.


----------



## INU.ID (7. Februar 2018)

Waaaas, ich kann den Schinken bis auf 10 Mille hoch konfigurieren (dank SSDs), aber mehr als 2x8=16GB RAM geht nicht? *monier* 

Und was mir gerade bei "PCGH-Edition" durch den Kopf ging - bekommt man eigentlich zu irgendeinem PCGH-PC auch ein PCGH-Abo?


obiwaHn schrieb:


> ... Da kann man sich besser ein Konsolen-ähnliches Gehäuse aus der ...


Ja ne, is klar. Manchmal ist es besser einfach mal gar nichts zu sagen... ^^


----------



## Deutschmaschine (7. Februar 2018)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Waaaas, ich kann den Schinken bis auf 10 Mille hoch konfigurieren (dank SSDs), aber mehr als 2x8=16GB RAM geht nicht? *monier*


Das muss dann wohl ein Fehler im Konfigurator sein. Das Gerät hat ja eigentlich 4 RAM-Slots, also sollten 32 GB, eigentlich sogar mehr, machbar sein.


----------



## obiwaHn (7. Februar 2018)

@Deutschmaschine: Man kann auch immer ein bißchen mehr in Aussagen anderer hinein interpretieren als wirklich drin steckt - "Nabel der Welt" Ich habe meine Meinung zu dem Thema einfach etwas überspitzt dargestellt und darf diese auch so äußern, ohne das ich mir gleich andichten lassen muss, dass sich die Sonne um mich dreht und nicht anders herum   Vielleicht habe ich mit meinem hyperbolischen Ansatz ja auch einfach einen Nerv bei dir getroffen?!
Und dieser dumme "Mini-Desktop-PC" - ist natürlich überhaupt nicht abwertend von deiner Seite (Gleiches mit Gleichem usw. aber den Finger heben)  - hat mir Jahre lang sehr gute Dienste geleistet und mich auf allen meinen "Auswärtsspielen", mit Desktop-Leistung, bestens begleitet - und ja, stell dir vor, meine Peripherie habe ich gesondert angeschlossen aber wenigstens hatte ich den entsprechenden Komfort. Dafür nehme ich dann auch gerne den Transport des Monitors in Kauf, wenn ich da so an die armen Jungs vor den Laptop-Bildschirmen, in nicht ganz so gesunden Haltungen, denke - zumal auch die Laptop-Besitzer zusätzliche Peripherie (Maus, Tastatur etc.) angeschlossen und benutzt haben. Daher erschließt sich mir der Sinn dieser "Monster-Laptops" auch nicht.

@INU.ID: Auch dir kann ich nur sagen, dass meine Meinung bezogen auf die Größe und das Gewicht des präsentierten Gerätes - samt Vergleich mit "Konsolen-ähnlichen Gehäusen" - überspitzt dargestellt ist, im Kern aber so bestehen bleibt. Bevor ich für sündhaft teures Geld ein über 3 Kilogramm schweres Laptop-Monster mit mir herum trage, um Desktop-Leistung zu erreichen, verzichte ich lieber auf etwas Leistung und setze auf wesentlich mobilere und flachere/leichtere Varianten für das Gaming unterwegs oder setze gleich auf ein Mini-ITX System in einem Gehäuse à la Node 202 bzw. DAN A4 und nehme mir meine Peripherie mit, die bei den meisten Laptop-Spielern auch aus Komfortgründen zum Einsatz kommt.

Ich überlasse euch aber gerne das Feld hier, damit ihr eure allseits überlegene Meinung in Ruhe kund tun könnt


----------



## Deutschmaschine (7. Februar 2018)

obiwaHn schrieb:


> @Deutschmaschine: Man kann auch immer ein bißchen mehr in Aussagen anderer hinein interpretieren als wirklich drin steckt - "Nabel der Welt" Ich habe meine Meinung zu dem Thema einfach etwas überspitzt dargestellt und darf diese auch so äußern, ohne das ich mir gleich andichten lassen muss, dass sich die Sonne um mich dreht und nicht anders herum   Vielleicht habe ich mit meinem hyperbolischen Ansatz ja auch einfach einen Nerv bei dir getroffen?!
> Und dieser dumme "Mini-Desktop-PC" - ist natürlich überhaupt nicht abwertend von deiner Seite (Gleiches mit Gleichem usw. aber den Finger heben)  - hat mir Jahre lang sehr gute Dienste geleistet und mich auf allen meinen "Auswärtsspielen", mit Desktop-Leistung, bestens begleitet - und ja, stell dir vor, meine Peripherie habe ich gesondert angeschlossen aber wenigstens hatte ich den entsprechenden Komfort. Dafür nehme ich dann auch gerne den Transport des Monitors in Kauf, wenn ich da so an die armen Jungs vor den Laptop-Bildschirmen, in nicht ganz so gesunden Haltungen, denke - zumal auch die Laptop-Besitzer zusätzliche Peripherie (Maus, Tastatur etc.) angeschlossen und benutzt haben. Daher erschließt sich mir der Sinn dieser "Monster-Laptops" auch nicht.
> 
> @INU.ID: Auch dir kann ich nur sagen, dass meine Meinung bezogen auf die Größe und das Gewicht des präsentierten Gerätes - samt Vergleich mit "Konsolen-ähnlichen Gehäusen" - überspitzt dargestellt ist, im Kern aber so bestehen bleibt. Bevor ich für sündhaft teures Geld ein über 3 Kilogramm schweres Laptop-Monster mit mir herum trage, um Desktop-Leistung zu erreichen, verzichte ich lieber auf etwas Leistung und setze auf wesentlich mobilere und flachere/leichtere Varianten für das Gaming unterwegs oder setze gleich auf ein Mini-ITX System in einem Gehäuse à la Node 202 bzw. DAN A4 und nehme mir meine Peripherie mit, die bei den meisten Laptop-Spielern auch aus Komfortgründen zum Einsatz kommt.
> ...



Du solltest ebenfalls erst mal lesen lernen. Ich habe nicht den Mini-Desktop-PC als dumm bezeichnet, sondern deinen Vergleich. Denn jemand, der einen Laptop wirklich nutzt, der kann mit einem Mini-Desktop-PC nix anfangen, da er in manchen Szenarien eben nur ein blecherner Kasten ist, der zwar Strom verbrauchen, aber nix anzeigen kann. 

Mal eine Runde auf dem Balkon zocken. Jo, mal eben den Mini-Desktop aufbauen. Klasse Idee!

Dass die Laptop-LAN-Gamer ihren Laptop an Peripherie anschließen, hat nix damit zu tun, dass sie das Daddeln am einzelnen Laptop blöd finden. Es ist eher so, dass man es bei einem Laptop KANN und für die Dauer einer LAN eben auch macht. Gleichzeitig siehst du die Leute aber nicht, wie sie in ihrer Freizeit den Laptop benutzen. Vielleicht sitzen sie ja trotzdem unterwegs an ihren Geräten ohne zusätzlichem Bildschirm dran. Oder sagst du echt:

„Du hast einen Laptop, also darfst du ihn nicht mit extra Peripherie verwenden“. 

Ein Gaming-Laptop bedeutet Flexibilität - ihn eben als Desktop-Ersatz mit Monitor und Tastatur nutzen zu können oder aber auch einfach mal irgendwo hinzugehen, ihn auszupacken, aufzuklappen und loszudaddeln. 

Kommen wir noch zu einer weiteren Unsinnigkeit deines Vergleiches: Bevor du also einen 5kg-Laptop mitschleppt, schleppst du lieber gleich einen noch schwereren Desktop, dazu einen Monitor und Tastatur mit dir rum. Also ich bekomme meinen Laptop in den Rucksack (bei mir ein Deuter Giga) und dann passt neben Netzteil noch was zu trinken, Snacks, Geldbörse, Controller uvm. rein. Aber der PC? Wo knallst du das alles hin? Alles in einem Survival-Rucksack? Monitor in eine extra Tragekonstruktion? Oder doch lieber gleich eine Sackkarre?

Ganz ehrlich, ich kann dich ja verstehen. Jeder potentielle Laptop-Käufer sollte darüber nachdenken, ob er nicht mit einem kleinen und tragbaren PC oder der Kombination aus Tower und Multimedia-Laptop besser wegkommt. Aber du kannst nicht, so wie du es tatest, einer ganzen Produktkategorie die Existenzberechtigung absprechen. Da brauchst du nicht mit „überspitzt“ kommen. Es würde völlig ausreichen, wenn du zugibst, mit deiner Einschätzung übers Ziel hinaus geschossen zu sein und/oder dein Horizont einfach nicht groß genug ist, um sich vorstellen zu können, dass es Leute gibt, für die ein Gaming-Notebook den persönlichen Anforderungen am besten entspricht.

Edit: Damit du es vielleicht besser einschätzen kannst - mein Laptop ist als Desktop-Ersatz an drei Monitoren angeschlossen. Manchmal auch per HDMI am TV. Dazu benutze ich ihn manchmal einzeln im Wohnzimmer oder in der Küche. Wenn auf Arbeit (IT-Support) am WE oder nachts nix los ist, dient er dort einzeln oder angeschlossen als Zeitvertreib. Und auch sonst habe ich ihn immer mit: Urlaub, Eltern, Schwiegereltern. Ist ein teurer, aber geiler Luxus, wenn ich überall, wo ich will (und wo eine Steckdose ist), mal eine Runde Forza zocken kann


----------



## NiXoN (7. Februar 2018)

ich kann da der Deutschmaschine nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Ich verwende seit 5,5 Jahren einen Alienware M18xR2. der hat zwar damals mehr gekostet als manches Auto meiner Freunde, aber die Investition war wohl die beste die ich in dieser Richtung jemals gemacht hab.
Bei mir ist das Book auch fast immer dabei wenn ich mal mehr als 5 Std das Haus verlasse und da ich auswärts arbeite ist es jeden Tag quasi mit onboard. Zu Hause hängt es bei mir auch mal am 34" und mal am Beamer, manchmal auch einfach auf dem Schoß im Bett. Die Akku Leistung ist mir dabei noch nichtmal so wichtig, da ich nur zur Überbrückung den Akku benutze und ansonsten in 95% aller Fälle irgendwo Strom anliegt.

Für mich sind die kleinen Geräte zwar sehr mobil, aber recht unflexibel. Ich selbst hab noch ein 13" Lenovo 4in1 Convertible und das nehme ich 5 Mal im Jahr, obwohl es auch nen I7 drin hat. Aber schon dass mein AW 4,5 TB an Daten aufnimmt, ohne dass ich etwas extern mitschleppen muss.
Außerdem sind 18" für mich noch immer besser als 13", und auf Arbeit bares Geld wert.

Und zu dem Tuxedo muss ich sagen dass ich mir erst kürzlich einen Schenker in dieser Bauart konfiguriert hab, aber ich will mich so ungern von meinem AW trennen . Außerdem sollte (für meine Wünsche) ein BD-Laufwerk mit dabei sein. Ob ich es benutze oder nicht ist egal, aber wenn es fehlt ist es immer .
Zu dem Brummer sei noch gesagt dass er 1. Platz für gescheite Kühlung hat und 2. auch ein SLI-System aufnimmt. Allerdings würde ich mich freuen wenn es mal in Richtung AMD gehen würde (Ryzen wie ROG-Lappi und VEGA wie garkein Lappi )

Und wer lieber einen kleinen Lappi haben will, der brauch diesen hier ja nicht auf's Korn nehmen, Auswahl ist ja genügend da . Mittlerweile kann man ja schon fast nach Farbe kaufen .


----------



## obiwaHn (7. Februar 2018)

@Deutschmaschine: Warum sollte ich bitte das Lesen lernen müssen, wenn ich an einem konkreten Beispiel darlege, warum ich den für dumm gehaltenen "Mini-Desktop"-Vergleich gar nicht so dumm finde?! Da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz.

Mein Horizont ist weit genug, um die Benutzung eines Laptops und auch leistungsstärker Mobilsysteme einzuschätzen, da ich berufsbedingt früher auch mit so einem Monstrum ausgestattet war. Heute bin ich allerdings froh, dass leistungsstarke Systeme im Laptopbereich flacher, leichter und dadurch auch mobiler werden, ohne großartige Leistungseinbußen hinnehmen zu müssen - irgendwann dankt es einem der Körper, wenn man neben den ganzen Utensilien, Unterlagen und Co. keine 5 kg Laptop mehr mitschleppt. Daher nutze ich dann auch den Luxus eines sehr mobilen Ultrabooks inklusive dedizierter Grafiklösung für die von dir beschriebenen Gelegenheiten (Arbeit, Balkon, Urlaub, Eltern etc.), mit ausreichend Leistung für gelegentliche Spielchen. Eben für Anwendungen, die ein wirklich mobiles System erfodern.
Ein System, wie es hier präsentiert wird, ist aber nur eingeschränkt mobil einzusetzen, da es primär als Desktop-Ersatz gedacht ist und aufgrund der Größe, des Gewichts und des Netzteils - wie ja auch schon richtig im Artikel beschrieben - nur eingeschränkt für den mobilen Einsatz nutzbar ist. Bevor ich also wirklich teures Geld in eine solche Lösung stecke, nehme ich lieber für LAN-Parties einen Mini-Desktop und habe den zusätzlichen Komfort, dass ich einen vernünftigen Bildschirm samt entsprechender ergonomischer Haltung habe - die Peripherie (Maus, Tastatur etc.) benötige ich ja bei beiden Lösungen bzw. würde ich in beiden Situationen bevorzugen; und ich habe in keinster Weise gesagt, dass Laptop-Nutzer diese nicht verwenden dürfen. Und jetzt kommt wahrscheinlich etwas Neues für dich: ein Node 202 bekomme ich ebenfalls in ein Laptop-Fach und habe noch Platz für sämtliche Peripherie, Geldbörse, meine Verpflegung und sonstige Dinge. Das Einzige, was ich mir da zusätzlich unter den Arm klemme ist mein Monitor - Sackkarre olé  

Wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, hinkt der Vergleich keineswegs und ich bin auch nicht über das Ziel hinaus geschossen. Denn es macht einfach keinen Spaß, einen überteuerten und nur eingeschränkt mobilen Desktop-Ersatz zu schleppen, wenn ich mit der Kombination Ultrabook und Mini-Desk weitaus besser fahre.


----------



## INU.ID (7. Februar 2018)

obiwaHn schrieb:


> Bevor *ich*...  verzichte *ich*....


Achtung:


> Ich überlasse euch aber gerne das Feld hier, damit ihr eure allseits überlegene Meinung in Ruhe kund tun könnt


Dazu deine ursprüngliche Aussage:


> Also, *wer* mobile Desktop-Leistung will und sich  dann so einen Brummer holt, *der hat* in der heutigen Zeit *definitiv  etwas falsch gemacht*


Wer von uns vertritt hier jetzt eine "allseits überlegene" Meinung?


----------



## Deutschmaschine (7. Februar 2018)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Achtung:
> 
> Dazu deine ursprüngliche Aussage:
> 
> Wer von uns vertritt hier jetzt eine "allseits überlegene" Meinung?



Danke. Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus. Da muss @obiwaHn jetzt auch nicht mit irgendwelchen Ausweichmannövern kommen, er ist einfach da etwas übers Ziel hinaus geschossen.

PS: Da ich jetzt noch spontan Bock auf Forza habe, pack ich mal noch schnell meinen Laptop aus und zocke etwas auf dem Wohnzimmertisch. Schon der erste Punkt, wo ich persönlich abbröckeln würde, wenn ich mich jetzt entscheiden müsste, ob ich an meinen PC renne oder in Kartoffelgrafik auf dem Ultrabook zocken müsste. Mir ist die Flexibilität der Aufpreis Wert.


----------



## Deutschmaschine (7. Februar 2018)

NiXoN schrieb:


> Zu dem Brummer sei noch gesagt dass er 1. Platz für gescheite Kühlung hat und 2. auch ein SLI-System aufnimmt.).



Zu Punkt 1 stimme ich dir zu, aber bei Punkt 2 muss ich dich enttäuschen. Hier wird das Clevo P775-Barebone verwendet, welches nur Platz für eine MXM-Karte bietet. Das SLI-Notebook gehört zur P870-Reihe und ist schon bei gleicher Ausstattung wie beim P775 erheblich teurer. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber grob 500€ gibt man hier schon allein dafür aus, dass das Gerät überhaupt einen zweiten MXM-Slot hat.


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Februar 2018)

Gaming-Notebooks sind immer so eine Sache. Bislang hatte ich zweimal die Situation welche empfehlen zu müssen. Der eine Fall war ein Dialyse-Patient, der dreimal die Woche je sechs Stunden täglich im Krankenhaus verbringt. Der andere Fall war ein Scheidungskind, dass wochenweise zwischen seinen Eltern pendelte. Sicherlich die beiden Hauptzielgruppen der Gaming-Notebook-Hersteller!!!!1111elf.

Ansonsten habe ich mit den Dingern immer nur dann zu tun, wenn ein Freund mal wieder im Teamspeak online kommt. Dem sein Asus Gaming-Notebook ist so laut, dass man es durch das Mikro hört. Oder die Dinger sind mal wieder den Hitzetod gestorben. Auch dann komme ich mit den Dingern in Berührung.


----------



## Cuddleman (11. Februar 2018)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Hier im Forum hat sowieso kaum jemand ein BluRay Laufwerk und sieht keinen Bedarf dafür laut diversen Umfragen von PCGH.



Insgesamt 6 Stück und drei davon für M-Disk.
Eins im NB nachgerüstet und alle regelmäßig in Benutzung.
Ist trotzdem sau teuer und eine 4TB HDD kostet sogar weniger, im Vergleich zur Speicherkapazität!

Der Firestrike-Test sollte dann doch bitte aktuell sein und nicht schon ein viertel Jahr alt.
Da kommt wohl eine gewisse Einsparung von Tests zum Vorschein, wobei man sich dann fragen darf, ob hier etwas Schlendrian, oder Bequemlichkeit einher geht.
Viel Genauigkeit bei den PCGH-Tests gilt als Grundsatz, aber sowas?


----------



## Doleo (21. Februar 2018)

Ah, PCGH Notebooks. Genau danach habe ich gesucht. Leider gibt es keine Version mit geringerer Grafik und ev weniger Gewicht. Wird es in Zukunft auch AMD Prozessoren (mit APU) geben?


----------



## NiXoN (21. Februar 2018)

ich glaube zwar kaum dass sich jemdand großartig über zukünftige Produkte äußert, aber freuen würde es mich auch. Allerdings würde ich lieber einen großen Ryzen sehen als die kleinen, da ich im Normalfall immer irgendwo ne Steckdose parat hab.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Februar 2018)

Bei dem Gewicht sollte doch ein kleiner Rollkoffer inkl. sein oder gibt es das nur gegen Aufpreis in der "Deluxe Version" ?  

Gaming Laptops sind schön und gut aber bei höherem Gewicht bevorzuge ich es wirklich es gleich ihn in den Koffer zu verstauen und für zu Hause gibt es noch den normalen PC, bei dem das Gewicht egal ist


----------



## Doleo (22. Februar 2018)

NiXoN schrieb:


> ich glaube zwar kaum dass sich jemdand großartig über zukünftige Produkte äußert, aber freuen würde es mich auch. Allerdings würde ich lieber einen großen Ryzen sehen als die kleinen, da ich im Normalfall immer irgendwo ne Steckdose parat hab.



Ja, die Befürchtung habe ich auch. Zumindest jeweils ein System mit APU und eines mit größerer CPU+GPU wäre fein . Vl meldet sich ja doch einer


----------



## NiXoN (22. Februar 2018)

Vielleicht wäre jetzt auch mal interessant wie es sich mit den neuen Ravens und einer disktreten GPU verhält. Bei der neuen Win10 Version soll man ja auch manuell zwischen iGPU (APU) und dGPU wählen können. Das sollte dann auch für ein gewisses Maß an Akku-Laufzeit ausreichen (auf jeden Fall um bis an die nächste Steckdose zu kommen, wenn man nicht grad im Wald unterwegs ist )

Leider muss man ja immernoch zwischen Leistung oder Akku-Laufzeit wählen, obwohl es da mittelerweile technisch sehr viele Möglichkeiten gibt. Bedauerlicherweise wird (wie schon so lange) AMD bei Notebooks extrem nachrangig behandelt.

Selbst wenn ich mir die eine ROG-Serie mit Ryzen anschaue wundert es fast dass die sich überhaupt getraut haben ROG drauf zu schreiben ohne sich zu schämen. Das ist auch wieder sowas von halb durchdacht. 

Ich wäre sofort dabei wenn es 1 Serie AMDs mal bei CLEVO oder DELL geben würde, wo man auch tatsächlich mal etwas konfigurieren kann, aber man kann ja schon fast froh sein wenn man ein Full-HD Display mit dabei hat.

Ich hoffe sehr dass sich da in nächster Zukunft mal was tut. Spätestens wenn man von Raven mit 35 W spricht sollte was entsprechend mobiles auch möglich sein, nur scheint niemand den Anreiz zu verspüren sich diesem mal anzunehmen. 95W Intel bekommt man doch auch gebändigt, aber keine 65 W AMD ??

Naja, ist der falsche Ort das zu diskutieren, aber wenn mir jemand sagt wo...


----------

